# [ODMP] Rocklin Police Department, California ~ October 9, 2005



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Rocklin Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 9, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17904*

Police Officer Matt Redding 
*Rocklin Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, October 9, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 4 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, October 9, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* charged with manslaughter

Officer Redding was struck and killed by a vehicle being operated by a intoxicated driver.

Officer Redding had just finished with a traffic checkpoint at approximately 0400 hours and was picking up cones when he was struck by a pick-up truck being driven by an intoxicated man. Officer Redding was taken to a Sutter Roseville Hospital where he died from his injuries.

The vehicle fled the scene, but Officers spotted the driver of the pickup truck a short time later. He was arrested and charged with DUI, felony hit & run and manslaughter.

Officer Redding had served with the Rocklin Police Department for four years. He is survived by his parents and brother.

Agency Contact Information
Rocklin Police Department
4060 Rocklin Road
Rocklin, CA 95677


----------

